# Major steam locomotive events 2018



## Seaboard92 (Mar 18, 2018)

Will the moderators pin this post for me.

Northerns 4-8-4

Union Pacific 844

July 19: Cheyenne to Denver Ow deadhead

July 21 Denver to Cheyenne RT

July 22: Denver to Cheyenne OW Deadhead

No other trips are planned due to the 4014 restoration deadline for the Golden Spike reenactment in 2019

Milwaukee Road 261

June 19 Saint Paul to Duluth OW

June 20: Duluth to Saint Paul OW

More trips in the planning stages for the fall.

Norfolk and Western 611

No trips announced at this point. They believe they will get trips this fall. I'll believe it when I see it.

Southern Pacific 4449: no trip details have been released but I would expect something this summer.

Santa Fe 3751

Currently down for 1478 day inspection. Should be back 2019

Spokane, Portland & Seattle 700

Currently down for 1478 day inspection. Should be back 2019

Santa Fe 2926

The restoration is finished and there should be some trips coming up this year in New Mexico.

Reading 2100

Still under rebuild in Cleveland Ohio.

NCSTL 576

Restoration hasn't started yet. Will operate over the Tennessee Central Railroad when completed in 2020.

Reading 2102

Should be done this fall. Expect something this fall over the reading blue mountain and northern.

Berkshire 2-8-4

Nickel Plate Road 765

Sept 14 Fort Wayne to Chicago (Deadhead)

Sept 15: Joliet to Chicago two trips

Sept 16: Joliet to Chicago two trips

More trips are planned for this fall.

Pere Marquette 1225

Aug 17: throttle experience Owosso

Aug 18: Howel, MI to nowhere. Five trips a day for a melon festival.

Aug 19: Howel, MI to nowhere. Five trips a day for a melon festival.

Oct 20: Alma, MI to Owosso, MI

Oct 21: throttle experience Owosso, Mi

Nov 16-DEC 22 FRI-SUN. Owosso, MI to Ashley, MI. Multiple departures.

Mikados 2-8-2

Grand Canyon Railroad Steam Days

Williams, AZ to the South Rim on each trip.

Apr 7, 21, May 5, June 2, July 7, Aug 4, sept 1, 15, oct 4

Southern 4501 or 630 (2-8-0)

Daily operation of either on TVRM campus Chattanooga, TN.

Chattanooga to Summerville, GA steam trips

Apr 7, May 26, June 2, July 7, 21, Aug 11, sept 1, 15, oct 6, 13, 20, 21, 27, 28

Steam double header on ???? (I'll ask)

Soo 1001

None announced but some are being planned for this fall.

Southern Pacific 745

None announced but the engine may be moving to a new state soon.

Pacific 4-6-2

Reading Blue Mountain and Northern 425

No trips announced but it generally runs every fall.

2-6-6-2

Chesapeake and Ohio 1309

Still under going rebuild but ran out of money. Hopefully should run in 2019 or 2020. Originally supposed to be running 2018.

0-6-0

Central Railroad of New Jersey 113

Nothing as of yet. Last year it ran over the Reading Blue Mountain and Northern in the fall. So that could happen again.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 18, 2018)

I will update the list in this thread as new excursions are posted and released. Would you guys like links to the engine websites.


----------



## railiner (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for that list....only the Denver Post trip for the 844? Looks like the two Denver railfan clubs are no longer running UP trips....too bad...it was fun while it lasted...

And what about the Challenger, 3985? I suppose the Big Boy has relegated that one back to display status?


----------



## Alice (Mar 19, 2018)

Seaboard, thanks for the great list. Yes links would be nice if they are easy to do and you have spare time, but those are all real easy to find ourselves should we be in a position to take a trip. You give dates and cities, much more important for initial planning.

You have some Owosso activity and that throttle experience you list sounds like a festival. In 2009 I went to a huge steam festival there. It was hands-down the best run steam festival I've ever been to. They have a great facility and also have access to good tracks and incredibly supportive people along them for both riders and chasers. Leviathan was new and she steamed onto the turntable to show off (that is some precision control, wonderful to be ringside). 2010 they had a smaller festival, and the big festival was someplace else. Do you know when (year) they might be hosting that big festival again? I wish I remembered the name but can't find it. I think it was the same festival in Rock Island in 2011, at least a lot of the same engines and PVs were there.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 19, 2018)

railiner said:


> Thanks for that list....only the Denver Post trip for the 844? Looks like the two Denver railfan clubs are no longer running UP trips....too bad...it was fun while it lasted...
> 
> And what about the Challenger, 3985? I suppose the Big Boy has relegated that one back to display status?


I believe the plan for 3985 is to be restored after 4014 the big boy is done. But I'm not close to the UP program. Me personally I've always wanted to work on one of the UP steam trips so I keep watching for something I can work. I don't think the rail groups have done anything in years with it.



Alice said:


> Do you know when (year) they might be hosting that big festival again? I wish I remembered the name but can't find it. I think it was the same festival in Rock Island in 2011, at least a lot of the same engines and PVs were there.


You are thinking of Train Festival 2011 and I'm afraid they won't be doing another one of those. The first year was great and made a huge profit. And the second year not so much. However I do know someone planning something far grander (mostly because I'm the contracted researcher) so there might be a chance of something far bigger. I wouldn't hold my breath personally but could happen.

If anyone would like a copy of a German steam schedule I have one of those as well for their mainline.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 20, 2018)

I echo my thanks for this list. The status of [email protected] 700 is of particular interest as it's one of the very few that runs in my neck of the woods in the Inland Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 20, 2018)

JayPea said:


> I echo my thanks for this list. The status of [email protected] 700 is of particular interest as it's one of the very few that runs in my neck of the woods in the Inland Pacific Northwest.


Shoot me a message and I can comment more on that one as I'm close to that group.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 3, 2018)

Well I have good news for a change this year.

July 22: UP 844 between Denver and Cheyenne one way as a positioning move with tickets sold. The fish tickets get off at the half way point and get bussed back. While the first class go to Cheyenne and get to tour the UP steam shop.

Uptraintix.com


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Well I have good news for a change this year.
> 
> July 22: UP 844 between Denver and Cheyenne one way as a positioning move with tickets sold. The fish tickets get off at the half way point and get bussed back. While the first class go to Cheyenne and get to tour the UP steam shop.
> 
> Uptraintix.com


They should do similar on the 19 July repo move, as well....the tickets sold would make a bid dent in the expenses...

Where are these trips advertised?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 14, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have plans for this weekend so will not be able to take the Joliet trip, but am hoping I can find the time to at least see it in Chicago. Does anyone here know the approximate runtime of this train from Joliet to Chicago?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 14, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Unfortunately, I have plans for this weekend so will not be able to take the Joliet trip, but am hoping I can find the time to at least see it in Chicago. Does anyone here know the approximate runtime of this train from Joliet to Chicago?


My car is on the train its roughly an hour JOL-LST. So just look at our schedule and get an idea. Message me and I can keep you updated. I'm just riding with my car not doing official stuff. It's a nice change of pace


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 15, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I have plans for this weekend so will not be able to take the Joliet trip, but am hoping I can find the time to at least see it in Chicago. Does anyone here know the approximate runtime of this train from Joliet to Chicago?
> ...


Thanks. If it comes back next year, hopefully I'll be able to ride it then because it does seem like a great trip. I should definitely be able to see the second trip arriving Chicago today and maybe the first as well.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

Just left Joliet no surprise late


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 15, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Just left Joliet no surprise late


I will try to catch it at Roosevelt Road, so probably around 9:50?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

Blue island now.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## cpotisch (Sep 15, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> 20180915_095501.jpg


Nice! How fast do you think she was going?


----------



## railiner (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting that photo...it's always a treat to see one of Lima's finest at work...

I had the pleasure of riding behind Ross Rowland's 759, almost 50 years ago (!), between Hoboken and Binghamton via Scranton, and return via Port Jervis.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> > 20180915_095501.jpg
> ...


Thanks! The website indicated that the top speed would be around 70 MPH but the picture was taken only a few blocks south of LaSalle Street Station so the train had already slowed to around 25 MPH.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 16, 2018)

I indulged in the station runby today.


----------



## manchacrr (Oct 16, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I will update the list in this thread as new excursions are posted and released. Would you guys like links to the engine websites.


Something to add to the list: Southern Pacific 745 (Louisiana Steam Train) is running an excursion called Santa's North Pole Steam Train on Saturday, December 15. This is the second year for the excursion and runs on the tracks of the New Orleans Public Belt Railway between Audubon Park and Downtown.

Here is a link to the Facebook Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/1953003704737350/


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess someone needs to change the title to 2019 (admin can you do this). 

Two big events to add. 

Union Pacific’s 150 year celebrations. Which I will type in more detail here in a bit with Big Boy 4014 and Northern 844. 

And N&W 611 is going to Strasburg, PA in September.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 22, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I guess someone needs to change the title to 2019 (admin can you do this).


Methinks it would be smarter to create a new thread for 2019 instead of adding onto a thread with little current useful information anymore.


----------



## WWW (Mar 18, 2022)

ANY INTEREST in updating this to the current year 2022 ?


----------



## jis (Mar 18, 2022)

WWW said:


> ANY INTEREST in updating this to the current year 2022 ?


See:






Steam excursions worldwide (2022)


Well I enjoy seeing steam so I figured you would too so here is the list of dates and locations where you can ride behind the real iron horse. United States of America Grand Canyon Railroad (Williams, AZ-South Rim, AZ) 128 Miles Round Trip Engines: Lake Superior and Ishpening No. 14(2-8-0)...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

